
Launch HN: DueFocus, Time Tracker for Gitlab, Trello, Jira, GitHub, Asana - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
gravitas
I mean this as constructive - reading through a lot of the website, it appears
written by someone who is not a native English speaker/writer. There are many
phrases and grammar oddities which feel/sound wrong or foreign as a native
English reader, I highly recommend hiring a native speaker to rewrite your
content in order to provide a better presentation.

Interestingly, if a website has multiple languages with a selector at the top,
as a native speaker I am more forgiving "aha, they are German and this is just
a English translation, OK" but when the only language presented is English (or
German, or Vietnamese), it needs to be correct linguistically in that only
language or it looks unprofessional.

~~~
Tom_Dau
Working on it! which headline or sentence irritated you the most?

~~~
gravitas
I don't tend to think in that manner, more that it's pervasive enough (in the
FAQ, the About, etc. - not just one page) that it "got to me" after awhile of
reading. Small, subtle cuts instead of one large cut if you will in pronoun
and article usage, and in some case conjugations are wrong. Random example:

> Its quite simple. If you realize that DueFocus isn’t for you, just cancel
> subscription before your next billing period. This date is listed on your
> billing page.

...maybe to:

"If you realize that DueFocus isn’t for you, simply cancel your subscription
before the next billing period listed on your billing page."

I am not an English professional, just a random guy. :)

~~~
Tom_Dau
Thanks for your help and useful feedback! Waiting for your feedback about
DueFocus app :)

------
sameer_hacker
Google has blocked oauth for this app

~~~
paulmendoza
They probably haven’t paid $15K - $75k for the security audit required by
Google for access to restricted scope data. That process can take a month or
so of a full time dev.

------
enlyth
If my employer was analyzing and tracking all my actions and trying to
micromanage my time, I would look to work elsewhere.

~~~
Tom_Dau
ahaha you can use DueFocus for self-management or for small teams. Big Bro is
not our philosophy for sure

